# Brooks Bollinger



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

So what does everyone think of this trade. 
They were pretty happy on Kfan last night, saying that he has some experience and they will not have to pay Johnson any more money because Bollinger will make less than him.

http://vikings.kfan.com/sports/nflguide ... 5591B3CCB5


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

personally not too thrilled, he's a average backup who will never be a good or even mediocre starting NFL QB. He's had a great preseason with the jets, which I think is why they sold so high on him, they knew his potential and sold on him very high.

Now don't get me wrong, I love the guy to death, homestate kid, always gotta root for them, but I don't see a great future out of him, or him with the Vikes.

Tator


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think its kinda cool. I played with him in the mod-dak game awhile back.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, it's cool. but I just don't see him going anywhere. I rooted for him bigtime in NYJ. but he still didn't play too well when he got the chance...........but childress maybe see's something we don't.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I read today that they gave him a contract extension for 4 years (I think) for 500K a year. They said they wanted to keep him around for a few years and not have to think about him leaving next year.
I hope he turns out alright.


----------

